# Obd 2 apps



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is there anything out there that offers quite a bit more functionality then the standard basic backyard mechanic apps? That can be found all day long on the google playstore. 

I don't mind paying a few dollars for an actual useable app. But i'm running in to a brick wall. 

I'd like to be able to monitor actual turbo pressure. NOT vacuum. See what my oil pressure and temp are maybe. Transmission temps. Exhaust temp that I know operates hotter then 1000 degrees. ETC. 

I know there's scangauge one can buy from autozone for $160. But I want something better then a black and colored screen to read more then 4 gauges on one screen per page. There's something called Ultragauge for $80. Looks like it MIGHT be worth looking in to. But can only be bought directly through the company. And offers a gauge unit bigger then scangauge with more 3D type animated screen. Or Bluetooth adapter and free ultragauge app which will only work with their proprietary adapter. 

I bought the quicklink Bluetooth adapter from autozone today. And downloaded the free app. But it's the same app as dashcommand with a few other options which really don't need unless I want to get in to diagnostics. Dashcommand is also free and works with the elm327 and baxf adapters I have. So it'll be going back for a refund.

Torque and dashcommand and all the other apps just don't work for me. They're too basic. And very limited in what they do. 

Being a retired mechanic. I've used snapon scanners and what not. So I know what the ecm will throw out. It's a lot more then what the google playstore apps can do. I'm not looking for the full blown setup. Just something that will do what I actually want. More gauges.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

After doing some digging. And finding out about pids. I've now got oil temp and pressure working on the torque. 

I think if a complete pid list could be found for the cruze and posted. Torque could be a very useful app. As it looks like the majority if the pids have either the wrong information or nothing at all.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure if these threads will help as I do not know enough about it, but they seem to know what they are talking about:


Cruze-Torque-amp-other-OBD-parameter-discussions

*OBD MODES AND PIDS*

OBD2 PID codes

Halfway down is the Cruze


Related stuff:

Torque Ap website

TorqueScan (Torque OBD Plugin)

*Global OBD Vehicle Communication Software Manual - Snap-on*


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Not sure if these threads will help as I do not know enough about it, but they seem to know what they are talking about:
> 
> 
> Cruze-Torque-amp-other-OBD-parameter-discussions
> ...


The halfway down on the cruze is the earlier years. 

The pids have information that look like this link. GM oil temp & pressure GM transmission temp - Harry's GPS Suite Forum In the first paragraph it has oil temp, trans temp, oil pressure. They need a pid number, long name, minimum and max values, scale factor, unit type, and equation. 

Be nice if there's an obd2 standard list of pids and gm extended pids. In a chart. With all the information. rather then having to do a google. And so far only the common stuff is found. Like the link I posted. Not many seem to be interested in other gauges.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If there's a standard pid for trans temp, seems like it would be all over the diesel pickup truck forums. 
Same for EGT and boost.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It was mandated in 95 for all obd systems to be the same. I would assume the pids would be the same also. At least for the basic data stream. Manufacture specific pids (extended) might change. I could be wrong. 

I found that torque has a plugin called torquescan. Looks like it'll pull down the pids from the ecm. Working on seeing what happens after the scan has finished. I've been doing the long not skipping any pid scans. After an hour of still scanning and having to keep pushing the start button to keep the accessories on every 5 minutes I gave up. The list would probably be way too long and too much I don't care to have. Gonna try the standard scan sometime today. See how long that takes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> The halfway down on the cruze is the earlier years.
> 
> The pids have information that look like this link. GM oil temp & pressure GM transmission temp - Harry's GPS Suite Forum In the first paragraph it has oil temp, trans temp, oil pressure. They need a pid number, long name, minimum and max values, scale factor, unit type, and equation.
> 
> Be nice if there's an obd2 standard list of pids and gm extended pids. In a chart. With all the information. rather then having to do a google. And so far only the common stuff is found. Like the link I posted. Not many seem to be interested in other gauges.



I'd be interested in seeing what you have so far. Maybe we can start a list for the PIDs as a standalone thread. You will get more hits from the outside as well if you have a good title and put in the right tags. 


Possibly call it "The Official list of OBDII PIDs for the Chevy Cruze" and tag it with OBDII, OBD2, PIDs, CANBUS, Torque AP


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I'd be interested in seeing what you have so far. Maybe we can start a list for the PIDs as a standalone thread. You will get more hits from the outside as well if you have a good title and put in the right tags.
> 
> 
> Possibly call it "The Official list of OBDII PIDs for the Chevy Cruze" and tag it with OBDII, OBD2, PIDs, CANBUS, Torque AP


I don't know what section to put it in. And you can only edit the added pids inside the app. CAn't change the stock gauges. To which half don't seem to work. 

Torque would be a great app. If everything worked. And for as long as it's been around. One would think it would have the correct information by now. 

I'm hoping to find something that might retrieve the pids from the ecm. I saw one forum mention something about buying the manual for gm. But it was pricey. I'm gonna have to call them tomorrow and see if such a thing exists. 

Torque does have a forum. But there's a lot of questions and a lot of pages for each question. And don't seem to be very lively lately.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Not sure if these threads will help as I do not know enough about it, but they seem to know what they are talking about:
> 
> 
> Cruze-Torque-amp-other-OBD-parameter-discussions
> ...


Looking for a list like this. It's for the Volt. But some of the pids are the same. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HgWCnosdRqZYoWHEl7ylAxjxv4UFVeisWiR7gcr8H6I/edit#gid=0


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I'd be interested in seeing what you have so far. Maybe we can start a list for the PIDs as a standalone thread. You will get more hits from the outside as well if you have a good title and put in the right tags.
> 
> 
> Possibly call it "The Official list of OBDII PIDs for the Chevy Cruze" and tag it with OBDII, OBD2, PIDs, CANBUS, Torque AP


I would say in the General Discussion forum if this will be for both Gen I and Gen II. Otherwise in the respective *Gen1 Powertrain or **Gen2 Powertrain **forums.*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Looking for a list like this. It's for the Volt. But some of the pids are the same.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HgWCnosdRqZYoWHEl7ylAxjxv4UFVeisWiR7gcr8H6I/edit#gid=0


I am not as familiar with the Volt, but I would search based on the engine to start with. It would also probably change with the trim level as well, so I would start with the top trim level as I would guess that they either install or use them all for all models or delete / add per model needs and only change when a major component changes.

I'll keep my eyes open for any though.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there a how to for torque pro to get transmission temperature to display?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes Torque Pro displays temperature. There's three different PID's for trans temp, and one reads, maybe two. When both of them read you get the same value. Boost is there as well. not EGT.. 

This is for the GEN 1 1.4L. 

You have to play with Torque and load the optional GM list of PID's. Then with the car running see which of these values the PCM reports. 

I've never mathematically played with the formula's for PID's. That takes too much time in my opinion. 

Off the top of my head I'm getting the following

MPH
RPM
S term fuel trim
L term fuel trim
Knock counts
vacuum or boost displayed on a gauge.
Misfire counter for each cylinder
coolant temp
trans temp.
Air intake temp 1 &2.. one is at the airbox, the other downstream of the intercooler.. I thought that was supported.
Throttle position.
Timing info degree's I think.. Not sure what one would do with that. 
Fuel tank level percentage
Air fuel ratio/Commanded air fuel ratio I believe is also shown. 
Idle speed yes, and I believe commanded idle is there as well.
Emission readiness tests.. Mode 6 I believe it's referred to in OBD speak
Oxygen sensor milivolts for the primary oxygen sensor is there.. I think it also supports the secondary sensor. 
It also reads nearly all the P Codes.. 

Sure it doesn't do the body B codes, or the U network canbus codes, but those typically take a scanner well north of a few hundred dollars. 

Torque is a pretty good app. Is it as good as a $1000 snapon tool, probably not.. But I don't see anything in the aftermarket for $100 that does things like wheel speed sensor data and brake and body controls.

I think there have been some forum members who have purchased Chinese clone scan tools from aliexpress. Your buying from China, and they want several hundred US for the tool. I was also wondering if these are as capable as a "real shop tool". Most sellers on aliexpress and other Chinese sites give no technical support or return policy. 

If someone has a clone tool they like, please post it. The one member that I'm thinking of has a hobby of rebuilding crashed cruzes. Posts on this site have referenced some of the alliexpress tools. TPMS tools mainly, which may work. A lot less complicated to copy than a full scan tool.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a list of extra pid's. You have to go into settings and add those extra pids. Then you can delete some of them as you don't really need any scans past 4 cylinders. 

As for the trans temp. I don't remember having to program the pid for that. But the oil pressure and temp have wrong informmation. Those 2 will need the correct information. And I"m not even sure if the correct info is available for the oil pressure. What's available is different then what the app has but it don't move much. Unless that's the way engines work these days.


----------

